# OffRoad-Zone Al Quoz?



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Anyone dealt with them before?
Took a drive over today and spoke to Carlos. Nice enough chap and seems like a well set up small business.
Having said that, all motor traders are 'nice enough chaps' when they are trying to sell you a motor!
Has anyone dealt with them before and have anything to say on their dealings?
Any and all advice much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Mat


----------



## mevans (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks like I will be the first then!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Never heard of them to be honest, but if you take all the usual precautions, you can't go far wrong really.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

do you want to buy a car from them, rent a 4x4 or get some mods done?



I would always try to avoid buying a s/h car from a dealer, there are heaps available on dubizzle, good prices on 4x4s just now since it isn't the offroading season.


----------

